# Fernwartung für einen Raspberry Revolution PI



## Lüdwig001 (22 September 2021)

Hallo zusammen,
Vorab möchte ich euch mitteilen ,dass ich Neuling in der SPS Welt bin deswegen möchte ich euch mein Problem mitteilen und zwar ich möchte die Raspberry Revolution PI ausm fern über OPC Server, TeamViewer und Codesys bedienen bzw. programmieren ?
Habt ihr Erfahrungen damit? Vielleicht bessere Ideen?

Ich bedanke mich bei euch im Voraus


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (22 September 2021)

Als SPS-Neuling sei Dir verziehen, dass die Du uns hier nur ein paar unverbindliche Brocken hingeworfen hast.

Der erste Schritt einer Lösung ist die exakte Beschreibung der Aufgabe. EIne Skizze ist immer hilfreich.

Da Du schon Hardware ausgewählt hast, wäre auch interessant, was der Hintergrund der Auswahl ist (lag im Regal, hat mir der Prof. vorgegeben, ...).


----------



## georg28 (22 September 2021)

Hinweise gibt es hier









						TeamViewer RevPi Beta installieren | Industrial Raspberry Pi - Revolution Pi
					

Mit TeamViewer RevPi Beta kannst Du über das Internet auf die Webanwendungen Deines RevPiCores zugreifen. Wo immer Du auch gerade bist, hast Du so volle Kontrolle über Dein RevPi Core. Voraussetzungen: Dein RevPi Core ist korrekt angeschlossen. Dein RevPi Core hat eine Verbindung zum Internet...




					revolutionpi.de
				




Oder





						RevPi Core 3 + Teamviewer - Revolution Pi Forum
					






					revolutionpi.de


----------



## HausSPSler (12 Oktober 2021)

Hi,
ich würde CODESYS nehmen und dann die Steuerung über den CODESYS Automation Server verwalten.
Damit hast du die Visu auch remote verfügbar und kannst das Projekt "fernwarten" usw...!
Einfach ausprobieren - bis 2 SPS'en kostet das erst mal noch nichts.
Grüße


----------

